
Building a Modern Back End with TypeScript, PostgreSQL and Prisma: REST API - piotrzientara
https://www.prisma.io/blog/modern-backend-2-dcba1ps7kip3/
======
catsarebetter
honestly these are my favorite posts, free information, love it

